# Paph rothschildianum 'Sam's Best' FCC/AOS x 'Rex' FCC/AOS



## emydura (Nov 1, 2013)

First flowering seedling. Only the 2nd roth I have ever flowered. It is a step up from my first. The flower is 25cm across and the dorsal is 4.5cm wide. A little disappointed with 2 flowers given the size of the growth but overall I'm pretty happy with it. I have one more seedling of this cross but it is a fair way behind this one. We'll see how it looks in about 3 years time when it flowers again.


Paph rothschildianum 'Sam's Best' FCC/AOS x 'Rex' FCC/AOS


----------



## Justin (Nov 1, 2013)

good one. consistent with the ones from this cross i have flowered (see my avatar). pretty nice roth cross if u ask me. there is a lot of the Charles E. grandparent that comes thru


----------



## Trithor (Nov 2, 2013)

David, that is a very good one. Fantastic petal attitude, and good solid colour. Flowers are also well presented and held clear of the foliage. This is going to be fantastic on subsequent bloomings.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 2, 2013)

Om.., must be a good feeling to have a roth flowering, and this one is a beauty!!!! Jean


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 2, 2013)

The stance and dark pouch are stunning!
Plant looks very healthy.
Keep the pollen!


----------



## paworsport (Nov 2, 2013)

Superb flowers, incredible colours contrast between pouch and ivory petals, i love it a lot:clap:


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 2, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## AdamD (Nov 2, 2013)

Awesome flowers and healthy looking plant! My roth (GV x DF) has bloomed with one flower twice in a row, so two flowers on a roth sounds good to me!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dodidoki (Nov 2, 2013)

Unbelivable, outstanding, can't find words!!!One of the best I have ever seen!


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 2, 2013)

Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 2, 2013)

Trithor said:


> David, that is a very good one. Fantastic petal attitude, and good solid colour. Flowers are also well presented and held clear of the foliage. This is going to be fantastic on subsequent bloomings.


My thoughts exactly! :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## gotsomerice (Nov 2, 2013)

Super Nice!


----------



## Spaph (Nov 2, 2013)

Awesome flowers and photos... can't wait to see what this will do on the next blooming! :clap:


----------



## Stone (Nov 2, 2013)

This is a very nice roth David. I would be very happy to have it. Congrats!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 2, 2013)

It's a beauty, David! Keep it going and get it awarded some day.


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 2, 2013)

Excellent start. Love the strong contrast between the pouch and the rest of it!


----------



## Leo_5313 (Nov 3, 2013)

Great flowers and well grown plant!


----------



## eaborne (Nov 3, 2013)

Striking!


----------



## JPMC (Nov 3, 2013)

As a general rule I do not like line bred paphs (or any other plant), but tthis s absolutely striking. Great contrast in the colors.


----------



## Rick (Nov 3, 2013)

This is a great looking flower David:clap:

How long have you been growing it?


----------



## emydura (Nov 4, 2013)

Ozpaph said:


> The stance and dark pouch are stunning!
> Plant looks very healthy.
> Keep the pollen!



I will do that. We have our orchid meeting on Wednesday. I will cut the spike after that and save the pollen. I don’t know what I will do with it. Put it in the fridge for now.



AdamD said:


> Awesome flowers and healthy looking plant! My roth (GV x DF) has bloomed with one flower twice in a row, so two flowers on a roth sounds good to me!



It is all relative.  You seem to need to get these into a big clump to get them flowering well, which takes time. Although I think Dot had a first flowering roth with 5 flowers.



Trithor said:


> David, that is a very good one. Fantastic petal attitude, and good solid colour. Flowers are also well presented and held clear of the foliage. This is going to be fantastic on subsequent bloomings.



I hope so. I saw huge improvements between the first and 2nd flowerings of the other roth I have flowered, so hopefully this one will just get better. The good news is that I just noticed the plant putting out a 2nd new growth so that will help in getting the plant established a bit quicker. 



JPMC said:


> As a general rule I do not like line bred paphs (or any other plant), but tthis s absolutely striking. Great contrast in the colors.



Sam’s Best is Borneo x Charles E and Rex is wild collected so it hasn’t been too line bred. This cross is more the old style of roth. 



Rick said:


> This is a great looking flower David:clap:
> 
> How long have you been growing it?



Rick – I bought it in 2006. It was a largish seedling, perhaps 3 years out of flask. For the first 4 years it did nothing, possibly even went backwards. Then I changed the fertiliser and it suddenly took off. I think the Mg in particular really helped. So it went from a weak and smallish plant to flowering within 3 years. Amazing growth rate actually. I remember Xavier saying he flowered a plant from this cross within 3 years from flask. My other seedling from this cross is recovering more slowly. It is doing better than what it was but it is still a long way from flowering.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 4, 2013)

emydura said:


> I will do that. We have our orchid meeting on Wednesday. I will cut the spike after that and save the pollen. I don’t know what I will do with it. Put it in the fridge for now.
> 
> 
> 
> Id cross it with your avatar or one of the other spectacular multis you have!


----------



## tenman (Nov 4, 2013)

huge. well formed. good color. Tell me again how you are disappointed with it???


----------



## emydura (Nov 4, 2013)

Ozpaph said:


> emydura said:
> 
> 
> > I will do that. We have our orchid meeting on Wednesday. I will cut the spike after that and save the pollen. I don’t know what I will do with it. Put it in the fridge for now.
> ...


----------



## labskaus (Nov 4, 2013)

Very nice result from this cross. There must be very few crosses without Mont Millais in the background recently. If it wasn't for its beauty, I'd kept it for its different blood line.
Crossing to William Ambler sounds o.k. That'll be Shin-Yi William, and there are nice examples of the cross around.


----------



## Justin (Nov 4, 2013)

labskaus said:


> Very nice result from this cross. There must be very few crosses without Mont Millais in the background recently. If it wasn't for its beauty, I'd kept it for its different blood line.
> Crossing to William Ambler sounds o.k. That'll be Shin-Yi William, and there are nice examples of the cross around.



Agree, there is to much homogeneity in today's roths, esp. those from Taiwan. we are just starting to see the third generation MM lines now and there are some exceptional clones, but the middle of the bell curve (if they are true to label) all seem to look pretty much alike.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 4, 2013)

emydura said:


> ...
> It is all relative.  You seem to need to get these into a big clump to get them flowering well, which takes time. Although I think Dot had a first flowering roth with 5 flowers.
> ...



Only 4, David. And then I almost lost the plant, but it's growing again now.
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16258&highlight=rothschildianum


----------



## emydura (Nov 4, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> Only 4, David. And then I almost lost the plant, but it's growing again now.
> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16258&highlight=rothschildianum



Still very nice. Good to hear it is recovering. I remember Xavier talking about the susceptibility of roths to death after first flowering. Maybe there is advantage to only getting two flowers first up. A lot less stress on the plant. Your experience really demonstrates the risk a big flowering can have if the plant isn't ready to sustain it. So you have made me change my mind to one where I am glad the plant only produced two flowers.


----------



## Justin (Nov 4, 2013)

It is true. They can take many years to recover after flowering on single growth plants.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 5, 2013)

Live and learn!


----------

